# Green water



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

my water is tinted green cloudy. what is the root cause of this problem?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sharing my own experience from it, I get that in my tank because of direct sunlight... In my case, even a tiniest light from the sun coming thru the window on the right side of my tank, my tank already gets GW... I just clip the curtain and blocked the light and that fixes the problem... Do you have any ambient of sunlight from your windows by any chance?


----------



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

no, but recently i just stopped dosing ferts and co2 (out of town for about two weeks) before i left everything was fine then it seemed over night the water changed.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

That could be it, you stopped feeding CO2 and prolly your ferts ran out (0ppm) and not available in the water column and you have your lights on (right?)... Just do frequent water change within a week (at least 3x), or use UV Sterilizer/Diatom Filter if you have one, to get rid of the GW and get back to the regular fert dosing and CO2 and you should be all set...


----------

